# Cleaning -2 -cans  with Oxalic acid. APACHE !



## Tony AZ (Mar 4, 2017)

This my first attempt at cleaning cans - one is a conetop beer- and the other an oil can...after about 2 hours i could barely see any design on the cans-that was tuesday today  saturday i remembered i had them soaking-- OOPS----to my surprise the cone top is an APACHE-which i guess is a desirable one !!!-due to the oil can i now have a yellow apache---who would have thought that the only conetop that i've found so far would have been one of these----------possibly more desireable in non-yellow.................... Tony AZ...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh wow!  When you said desirable I was not expecting that you meant $30,000 in good condition.  Yellow or not you've still got a very good can and probably a very valuable can.  There may be a way to de-yellow it as well, Hemihampton might know.  Do you remember where you found it?  In my experience where there's one can there's usually more.


----------



## Tony AZ (Mar 5, 2017)

I found it along a dirt road-I was thinking the same thing-there might be another one in the same area-I'll have to go back and see! Tony AZ


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah, That's a very desireable can. In good condition they are rare. in that rough condition they are common, I know a guy that dug over 100 like that. Still even in that extremely rough condition with it's faint ghost image it still has value. If it was a Budweiser or Pabst or something else more common in that condition it would be worthless with zero value but being a rare Apache that's worth something. I'd definately go back & look for more. I found some of these in Apache Junction Arizona back when I was a kid in the 1980's. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's what a nice one looks like. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 16, 2017)

WOW, You got over $177 for that rusty P.O.S. I've never seen any in that shape get over $50 before & I've seen & sold a few in that shape. after my buddy found like 100 in that shape he flooded the market with them & you could barely get $20 for them. But this was 10 years ago & none have popped up in past few years. Congrats, Now go find some more, I doubt you'll be getting $177 for any bottle you find in Arizona Desert. LEON.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apache-cone...GyTk5vahkKEOlHud17uNw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------

